# burmballs



## lee-travis (Jan 10, 2008)

hi has anyone seen the latested hybridization? It a burmese x ball (royal). below is a link previously posted on reptile forums of some babies. I wonder when these guys will be for sale and how much they will be?

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/31639-burmese-x-royal-hybrids-hatched.html


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

I do believe John Berry has a couple, but not for sale tho'


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

I still want one lol


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

lee-travis said:


> hi has anyone seen the latested hybridization? It a burmese x ball (royal). below is a link previously posted on reptile forums of some babies. I wonder when these guys will be for sale and how much they will be?
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/31639-burmese-x-royal-hybrids-hatched.html


It's not a 'new' hybrid, there are a couple of people workin with em, mainly in the EU


----------



## woodsy (Nov 29, 2007)

one after it consumed the yolk!


----------



## Synergy (Dec 5, 2007)

Adobe Web-Fotogalerie

image gallery to some


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm still undecided on how I feel about Hybrids but these certainly are pretty.

Are they the first successful hatchlings? So we don't know if they'd prefer to be treated like Burms or Royals. I'd imagine it would differ from snake to snake?


----------

